# Island deer know no fear.



## zombiesniper (Aug 7, 2018)

I had almost forgotten how apathetic the deer are on southern Vancouver island. I used to have to move them out of the way of my truck to get to work when our cherry blossoms were blooming.





Fawn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2018)

You did remember to take at least a six-pack of them home with you, didn't you?


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 7, 2018)

It would be the easiest hunt of my life. lol


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2018)

I could probably get 3-4 a night right from my couch (as long as I remembered to open the living-room window).


----------



## randyphotoforum (Aug 9, 2018)

Great shot. The BG is a matching color
Fur detail is soft and sharp, very impressive


----------



## BrentC (Aug 9, 2018)

Great shot Trevor!


----------



## pjaye (Aug 9, 2018)

Wonderful shot. I'm almost over you guys not taking me with you.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 9, 2018)

One normally doesn't associate deer with apathy ... too many Disney movies I guess.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2018)

randyphotoforum said:


> Great shot. The BG is a matching color
> Fur detail is soft and sharp, very impressive


Thank you.



BrentC said:


> Great shot Trevor!


Thank you.



pjaye said:


> Wonderful shot. I'm almost over you guys not taking me with you.


Thank you.
Next time we'll fit you between Kylee and Jr. After 1000km you may be our final solution. lol



Gary A. said:


> One normally doesn't associate deer with apathy ... too many Disney movies I guess.


First they ruined Deer, now Star Wars.....Walt, what did we do to you?!?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 9, 2018)

This might be my favorite all-time deer photo ever! Beautiful!


----------



## baturn (Aug 9, 2018)

Very nice! They are a problem on the roads and in gardens. Habitat loss is the culprit.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This might be my favorite all-time deer photo ever! Beautiful!


Thank you very much.



baturn said:


> Very nice! They are a problem on the roads and in gardens. Habitat loss is the culprit.


Yes, I remember having them daily in our yard.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 9, 2018)

She’s beautiful.  Great photo z.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

